# White Van Driving Bastard!!!



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Just around the corner from my house there is a reasonably narrow road that has business premises on it. They don't have sufficient parking for their staff and so during the day there is always a row of parked cars on one side.

Heading down this road yeaterday afternoon with all the parked cars to my offside, my lane clear and so, MY RIGHT OF WAY, and a bloody van coming in the opposite direction decides to come blundering through at 40mph with nothing like enough room for comfort. I was forced to pull tight in to the nearside to avoid a collision. The van took a wing mirror off one of the parked cars and of course I end up scuffing my front nearside wheel on the kerb!

Naturally the van fucked off and with a generator towed on the back with no plate I couldn't get a registration number. Twats!

The wheel is fucked. It's scuffed a full halfway around the entire circumference. I'd post a picture but I'd not want to upset you! The only good news is that the scuffing is very shallow and the rim isn't dented.

I'm going to give it a try with one of those home repair kits and see what the result is (anyone used these before with any success?) but I expect I'm going to have to pay to get it refurbished.

Not happy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

In those instances, I find it pays to not pull over and enable said white van man to shoot the gap without slowing any. Better to actually pull out further, so that there is absolutely no chance of him getting through the gap , then slow right down and stop.

'They' hate it. But it never fails.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd normally be assertive with my driving as you describe and was driving straight down the centre of the available space making it clear that I expected oncoming traffic to wait. I was coming towards the end of the row of cars and was expecting him to stop but he just decided to play chicken and drove straight at me. Probably not his van and from the state of it I doubt he'd care less if he dented it. Regardless of an accident clearly being his fault I wasn't going to get the front of my car stoved-in - let's face it, he'd probably still have buggered off and what's the chances of him being insured anyway?

I hate this kind of competitive driving - just no need for it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Understood Mark.

I hate dinking alloys. It's bad enough when its yer own carelessness, or when alloy wheel fairy has been around, but when its caused by necessary evasive action, its infuriating.

I have never ever managed to keep a set of alloys pristine.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> Just around the corner from my house there is a reasonably narrow road that has business premises on it. They don't have sufficient parking for their staff and so during the day there is always a row of parked cars on one side.
> 
> Heading down this road yeaterday afternoon with all the parked cars to my offside, my lane clear and so, MY RIGHT OF WAY, and a bloody van coming in the opposite direction decides to come blundering through at 40mph with nothing like enough room for comfort. I was forced to pull tight in to the nearside to avoid a collision. The van took a wing mirror off one of the parked cars and of course I end up scuffing my front nearside wheel on the kerb!
> 
> ...


Happened to me twice. two of the wheels were curbed when I got the car. Now the other two match. They weren't mint to start with so I'm not too fussed as would need re-furbing anyway... Really does my head in. The worst thing is, I know who was responsible, but if I try to do anything I know key marks will mysteriously appear on my car overnight.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why didn't you get your ID card out, your gun out of the boot and go and pull the fucker? :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Why didn't you get your ID card out, your gun out of the boot and go and pull the fucker? :wink:


Well, no room to turn round and chase after him. Obviously didn't have my gun off duty either, though if I did I would have fancied my chances of getting out of the car and slotting him - even with him disappearing at a rate of knots. I was so bloody angry I would have been sorely tempted! :wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

hold on a minute here bud,
as a white van driver myself (even if it is a florists model :lol: ) it annoys the hell out me the lack of consideration of car drivers such as yourself.
The gestures I get most mornings would make chubby Brown blush. It isnt easy to steer in a straight line, drink a mug of hot tea, eat jam on toast, shout "fat fooker" at Chris Moyles on radio 1 all at the same time, and you want us to pay attention to you, the other road user!!! how do you expect us to then txt and play with the sat nav?
get real you fool :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

My wife was hit be a van going to fast and clipping her on her side of the road the other week and the van stopped, driver said sorry and gave his details. she contacted his company and they said submit a cliam for a new mirror through the insurance so she did and then this company disputed it after her waiting for 5 weeks!

Â£160 for a new mirror!

I'm now on a mission to find a couple of their vans and kick the mirrors off!

I think that's fair....


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

A collegue had a family member forced into oncoming traffic by a white van undertaking. They died. Not quite the same, but the careless mentality is of the same type of person that Mark encountered. It's not the white van, it's the driver.... sadly the stereotype sometimes seems well deserved.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

It is a good job, you being a fully trained member of today's finest, have the sense to look at the front number plate and get his number from that isn't it?

Aren't there times when you ever wonder why the public treat you as they do?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Guy said:


> It is a good job, you being a fully trained member of today's finest, have the sense to look at the front number plate and get his number from that isn't it?


Oh right, so someone is charging straight at you at 40mph with a split second to react to avoid a crash and you stop do write down their registration number, do you?

Don't be so bloody ridiculous!



Guy said:


> Aren't there times when you ever wonder why the public treat you as they do?


Usually it's because they are as narrow-minded and prejudiced as you demonstrate yourself to be.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> My wife was hit be a van going to fast and clipping her on her side of the road the other week and the van stopped, driver said sorry and gave his details. she contacted his company and they said submit a cliam for a new mirror through the insurance so she did and then this company disputed it after her waiting for 5 weeks!
> 
> Â£160 for a new mirror!
> 
> ...


 :lol:

That kind of eye for eye mentality reminds me of the time my brother was stung by a rental company for 400 quids worth of damage to a rental which he is adamant he didn't do. The company was actually prosecuted for bogus claims around this time.
Anyway next time he rented a car from this company he decided to get 400 quids worth of rallying out of the car. :twisted: 
The car was a brand new Micra and we took it to our favorite rallying spot, a five mile stretch of rocky road that was covered by the sea at high tide. We (and many of our friends) spent many happy hours flying up and down the shoreline (which is completely deserted) bursting a few tyres in the process. At the end of day two my brother performed a handbreaker at approx 60mph released the break after 180 degrees and shot backwards off an embankment into the drink  
As the engine was running when it hit the drink, if sucked up a load of sea water. To make a long story short we spent a few days fixing it as best we could but the car was virtually a write off. We called the company to tell them that the car had broken down, canceled the credit card and the next day my bro headed off to the States (which he was going to do anyway) and we have never heard a word since. :lol: 
Now thats what I call an eye for an eye.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Mark Davies Posted: 16 Mar 2008 07:06
> Oh right, so someone is charging straight at you at 40mph with a split second to react to avoid a crash and you stop do write down their registration number, do you?
> 
> Don't be so bloody ridiculous!


Well now you mention it no. But I probably would have read it and remember it and then written it down. You know, the way a fully sentient Police Officer is trained to do.

You may think on when I ask the question, 'Aren't there times when you ever wonder why the public treat you as they do?' Only this time, please answer it without the canteen phrase book to hand.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Guy said:


> > Mark Davies Posted: 16 Mar 2008 07:06
> > Oh right, so someone is charging straight at you at 40mph with a split second to react to avoid a crash and you stop do write down their registration number, do you?
> >
> > Don't be so bloody ridiculous!
> ...


So Mark starts a thread about inconsiderate van drivers, and you use it as an opportunity to have a sly dig. It's easy telling people how to do their jobs sat behind a computer, and anyway, he wasn't working. How about you grow up and stop looking for trouble where there isn't any?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Guy said:
> 
> 
> > > Mark Davies Posted: 16 Mar 2008 07:06
> ...


I think Guy was looking for more rioja. :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> LakesTTer Posted: 17 Mar 2008 10:09
> So Mark starts a thread about inconsiderate van drivers, and you use it as an opportunity to have a sly dig. It's easy telling people how to do their jobs sat behind a computer, and anyway, he wasn't working. How about you grow up and stop looking for trouble where there isn't any?


Now this is where we disagree, I didn't get my training behind a computer, just as you didn't get yours. 
As to whether he was on duty or not is wholly immaterial as he says himself 'he is never really off duty', a point he should take into consideration. 
And I do think that a person with a uniform and a position of what should be of good standing in the community shouldn't lie. You may think they are entitled to, in which case we may agree to disagree.



> garyc Posted: 17 Mar 2008 10:15
> I think Guy was looking for more rioja.


I'm sorry garyc, could you translate?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> > LakesTTer Posted: 17 Mar 2008 10:09
> > So Mark starts a thread about inconsiderate van drivers, and you use it as an opportunity to have a sly dig. It's easy telling people how to do their jobs sat behind a computer, and anyway, he wasn't working. How about you grow up and stop looking for trouble where there isn't any?
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. No need to apologise. Which bit were you struggling with?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> garyc Posted: 17 Mar 2008 10:15
> I think Guy was looking for more rioja.
> 
> I'm sorry garyc, could you translate?
> ...


Just the meaning. :roll: :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> > garyc Posted: 17 Mar 2008 10:15
> > I think Guy was looking for *more rioja*.
> >
> > I'm sorry garyc, could you translate?
> ...


I was intimating that you may have been posting whilst over-served....



Guy said:


> Load of bollocks that last post, they should ban cars between 7am and 7pm and make all those idle office tossers work nights to free the road up during the day so honest, hard working lorry drivers can deliver essentials such as 42" HD flat screens, ipods, nappies and fair trade green veggies for the decent people of this country.
> Then we've got the pudding on here who thinks there is a fast lane on a motorway. Well, news for you pal! Hi-diddly-di. It's the same speed limit in every fecking lane, there ain't no fast lane. And there is no doubt it will be the balloon who says he is a good driver and is the safest in the world. The tosser doesn't even know they're all the same limit.
> 
> *Time for another couple of malts*.....


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

For feck's s garyc, are you unable to call a spade a spade? Do you work with such oblique references that you believe you are both polite and witty? For goodness sake, if you think I was p*ssed then say so. There is no need to waste time in trawling through previous posts in other subjects on different days to form conclusions.
....'posting whilst over-served'..... does that mean I was tired out after screwing Susan, Mrs C and her daughter or that there were too many waitresses bringing the food?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Guy said:


> And I do think that a person with a uniform and a position of what should be of good standing in the community shouldn't lie.


If you're going to make an accusation that I've lied perhaps you'd like to explain exactly what it is I'm supposed to have lied about and present some evidence to back it up - or be man enough to apologise.

My point to you was quite simple. If someone is driving headlong at you forcing you in a split second to take evasive action, reading their number plate is hardly top of your priorities, is it? Or do you think becoming a police officer somehow gives you superhuman powers that enable you to slow down the passage of time so that you can perform some kind of miraculous feat that nobody else can do?

As I said, don't be so bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah - found what you're alluding to on the other thread where you were having a pop - and dealt with it there.



Guy said:


> There is no need to waste time in trawling through previous posts in other subjects on different days to form conclusions.


Shame you can't follow your own advice and keep your discussions on one thread. Let's just be adult and leave it at that, shall we?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> For feck's s garyc, are you unable to call a spade a spade? Do you work with such oblique references that you believe you are both polite and witty? For goodness sake, if you think I was p*ssed then say so. There is no need to waste time in trawling through previous posts in other subjects on different days to form conclusions.
> ....'posting whilst over-served'..... does that mean I was tired out after screwing Susan, Mrs C and her daughter or that there were too many waitresses bringing the food?


OK. Thought you were being a pissed twat. Is that clear enough? :-*


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> garyc Posted: 17 Mar 2008 23:05
> OK. Thought you were being a pissed twat. Is that clear enough?


It is certainly clear; you do get rather tetchy don't you. However your thoughts have always seemed to reflect your inner self. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> > garyc Posted: 17 Mar 2008 23:05
> > OK. Thought you were being a pissed twat. Is that clear enough?
> 
> 
> It is certainly clear; you do get rather tetchy don't you. However your thoughts have always seemed to reflect your inner self. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Now, if Mark had been driving a Range Rover Sport, none of this would have happened. :wink:


----------

